# Avere la testa nella luna/vivere nel mondo della luna



## sevillista

Vorrei sapere se ho capito bene queste due espressioni nel riguardo della luna:

Avere la testa nella luna: essere distratto. Esempio:

*Mi avevi parlato? Scusa, avevo la testa nella luna e non ti ho sentito*

Vivere nel mondo della luna: fuori dalla realtà. Esempio:

*La mia vicina vive nel mondo della luna: spende sempre a mani vuote, anche se suo marito è stato licenziato e lei non lavora da quattro anni*

Grazie del aiuto.


----------



## ursu-lab

sevillista said:


> Vorrei sapere se ho capito bene queste due espressioni nel riguardo della luna:
> 
> Avere la testa nella luna: essere distratto. Esempio:
> 
> *Mi avevi parlato? Scusa, avevo la testa nella luna e non ti ho sentito*  In italiano, di solito si dice "avere la testa tra le nuvole"...
> 
> Vivere nel mondo della luna: fuori dalla realtà. Esempio:
> 
> *La mia vicina vive nel mondo della luna: spende sempre a mani vuote, anche se suo marito è stato licenziato e lei non lavora da quattro anni* Anche in questo caso, è (o "era") più frequente "(vivere) su un altro pianeta"...
> 
> Grazie del aiuto.



Ma ognuno può inventarsi o modificare certe frasi come meglio preferisce e sicuramente ci saranno molti italiani che usano quelle proposte da te... In fondo, il significato è chiarissimo anche cambiando le nuvole con la luna (per via della "testa" che definisce la frase) o "su un altro pianeta" con "sul mondo della luna", anche se in realtà è un semplice satellite ... 

Con la luna io ne conosco un'altra, per dire che un posto è molto distante e scomodo da raggiungere: in culo alla luna. 

Ovviamente, è volgare, come l'equivalente spagnolo del "quinto c..."


----------



## sevillista

Grazie, Ursu-lab. Conoscevo l´espressione "avere la testa tra le nuvole" ma avevo imparato le due nuove in questo esercizio http://www.oneworlditaliano.com/esercizi/frase_idiomatiche_italiane/frasi_idiomatiche_luna.htm e volevo accertarmi di averle capite bene.

Allora secondo te non si usano spesso, vero?



> Con la luna io ne conosco un'altra, per dire che un posto è molto distante e scomodo da raggiungere: in culo alla luna.


 
Invece avevo sentito "in culo al mondo" oppure "al altro capo del mondo" in questo senso.


----------



## Geviert

> Allora secondo te non si usano spesso, vero?


Mah, direi che non si usano proprio. Quelle espressioni con "luna", in quel senso, non esistono proprio in italiano. Si sta pensando allo spagnolo "estar en la luna", quindi, una spontanea e veniale contaminazione. "Tra le nuvole" e simili varianti certamente esistono, come già detto. Con la luna dirai magari (e soltanto riferito alle grazie muliebri) "avere la luna, avere le lune, avere la luna di traverso" e simili combinazioni.


----------



## 0scar

Existe en por lo menos un diccionario:

*avere la testa nella luna* 
essere distratto
(thefreedictionary.com)


----------



## Zerlinetta

Al massimo credo si possa dire anche se non proprio corrente:

Vivere sulla luna
Avere la testa sulla luna


----------



## ursu-lab

Zerlinetta said:


> Al massimo credo si possa dire anche se non proprio corrente:
> 
> Vivere sulla luna
> Avere la testa sulla luna


----------



## kreiner

Eppure guardate qui:
http://it.thefreedictionary.com/luna


----------



## ursu-lab

Sì, è strano, di solito coi pianeti si usa "su". 
Forse la luna fa eccezione perché non lo è... È una battuta 
Comunque non mi sembra molto importante, visto che col significato di "distratto" si usa , per stragrande maggioranza, "avere la testa tra le nuvole".


----------



## Giorgino

Al massimo si può dire "averel la testa nel pallone", che però *non* significa "essere distratto", ma essere talmente stanco da non riuscire più a ragionare.

Io vedo una certa differenza nel dire "avere la testa fra le nuvole" e "vivere sulla luna". La prima indica uno stato di distrazione in genere temporaneo, mentre la seconda descrive il carattere di una certa persona, un modo di essere abituale, sempre però con il significato di "essere persi nel proprio mondo".


----------



## Geviert

> Comunque non mi sembra molto importante,  visto che col significato di "distratto" si usa, *per stragrande  maggioranza*, "avere la testa tra le nuvole"


 Ecco, finalmente.



> mentre la seconda *descrive il carattere di una certa persona, un modo di  essere abituale*, sempre però con il significato di "essere persi nel  proprio mondo".


Senza dubbi. Questa è poi la differenza.

Per il resto, ragazzi miei, basta con citare come fonte il primo  "dizionario" online che ci capita in google. Se citate, citate dizionari autorevoli, se possibile monolingue e di tradizione cartacea. Wiki-libertà sì, ma bene (date una occhiata alle risorse del forum solo italiano, fa sempre bene).


----------



## kreiner

OK. Allora tiriamo fuori lo Zingarelli (1995): "_vivere, essere nel mondo della l., _non partecipare, sentirsi estranei alla realtà". Sia ben chiaro però che non ho uno speciale interesse per difendere una espressione da me mai sentita prima .


----------



## Zerlinetta

*M*agari nel '95 era un'espressione corrente


----------



## kreiner

Ripeto: io non voglio difendere l'espressione. Faccio solo l'avvocato del diavolo .


----------



## 0scar

Diz. Treccani:
_essere nella l_., _avere la testa_ o _il cervello nella l_., essere distratto, avere lo spirito assente, non accorgersi di ciò che avviene all’intorno, non prestare attenzione a ciò che si fa o si dice.


----------



## ursu-lab

Giorgino said:


> Al massimo si può dire "averel la testa nel pallone", che però *non* significa "essere distratto", ma essere talmente stanco da non riuscire più a ragionare.
> 
> Io vedo una certa differenza nel dire "avere la testa fra le nuvole" e "vivere sulla luna". La prima indica uno stato di distrazione in genere temporaneo, mentre* la seconda descrive il carattere di una certa persona, un modo di essere abituale, sempre però con il significato di "essere persi nel proprio mondo".*



Anche "vivere *su Marte*".

La cosa divertente (si fa per dire) è che il Treccani mette l'espressione con la Luna (praticamente non usata da nessuno) e non mette né Marte né "pianeta" (vivere su un altro pianeta/su Marte) nel senso di "essere fuori dalla realtà"/"non accorgersi di quanto accade nel mondo reale" (=essere un marziano) che sono invece comunissime nel parlato e anche nello scritto.

Boh?


----------



## 0scar

Anche nel diz. De Mauro:
*4*. *CO* fig., regione fantastica in cui la mente si rifugia perdendo il contatto con la realtà:_ avere la testa_,_ il cervello nella luna_;_ vivere sulla luna_, essere distratto o estraniato dalla realtà, non rendersi conto di quel che succede;_ venire dalla luna_, meravigliarsi per cose normalissime


----------



## Massimo_m

ursu-lab said:


> Ma ognuno può inventarsi o modificare certe frasi come meglio preferisce e sicuramente ci saranno molti italiani che usano quelle proposte da te... In fondo, il significato è chiarissimo anche cambiando le nuvole con la luna (per via della "testa" che definisce la frase) o "su un altro pianeta" con "sul mondo della luna", anche se in realtà è un semplice satellite ...


Dalle citazioni di Oscar, di kreiner e d'altri risulta insomma che il modo di dire è già codificato; ma soprattutto, mi convince quello che dice Ursu-lab.
Queste immagini, per loro stessa natura, sono vive, frutto d'un accostamento di parole fantasioso ed efficace. In definitiva, purché il significato sia chiaro hanno sempre piena dignità.
Per di più, come direbbe Borges, per quanto crediamo d'esserne gli inventori quasi sicuramente qualcuno le ha già usate prima di noi. 
Per esempio, se si può "vivere su Marte" perché non si dovrebbe poter dire, con lo stesso senso, "vivere su Giove", o su Saturno o su qualunque altro pianeta?


----------



## Giorgino

Visto che i grandi dizionari la riportano, ma a quanto pare nessuno l'ha sentita o la usa,  mi viene da pensare che per circostanze legate al caso uno di questi dizionari l'abbia inizialmente inserita (magari in seguito a una sola occorrenza) e che poi gli altri, "copiandolo" (perché si sa, dài, che i dizionari si copiano l'un l'altro...) l'abbiano sempre inserita, pur domandandosi da dove venisse, e poi abbiano sempre avuto paura di toglierla. (A proposito della "paura" da parte dei dizionari di togliere voci vecchie anche se in disuso, cfr. D'Aprile, _Dalle parole ai dizionari_, Il Mulino.)


----------



## ursu-lab

Giorgino said:


> e che poi gli altri, "copiandolo" (perché si sa, dài, che i dizionari si copiano l'un l'altro...) l'abbiano sempre inserita



Eccome se si copiano! Spesso e volentieri si tratta di veri plagi, non solo nelle definizioni ma addirittura negli esempi...


----------



## Geviert

Bene ragazzi. Adesso, pero', fatevi una bella abitudine e citate sempre questi dizionari, basta di quel Laura TAM e simili che così ci risparmiamo sicuramente più di un thread. 

Per quanto riguarda l'avvocato del diavolo, giusto farlo, ma bene: 



> Per esempio, se si può "vivere su Marte" perché non si dovrebbe poter  dire, con lo stesso senso, "vivere su Giove", o su Saturno o su  qualunque altro pianeta?


 Infatti, l'espressione permette molte possibilità creative. Il problema sollevato qui da me non era sul senso delle espressioni possibili con "Luna" oppure con "nuvole", ma sul loro uso o meno. Nel primo caso, come affermato, l'uso è evidentemente infimo, nel secondo caso proprio l'opposto. Tuttavia, per quanto riguarda il senso, avete trascurato la differenza accennata da Giorgino: quanto più lontano "dalla terra", il senso dell'espressione diventa da distrazione ("tra le nuvole") al puro solipsismo autistico (luna, Marte, Giove, Saturno). Una differenza di significato c'è. Per quanto riguarda, invece, l'uso, sarei d'accordo con gli italiani: certamente si potrebbe creativamente dire persino "vivere a Gardaland", ma sicuramente lo sentirete soltanto a Verona o nella Padania (e tra i leghisti).


----------



## Giorgino

Massimo_m said:


> Per esempio, se si può "vivere su Marte" perché non si dovrebbe poter dire, con lo stesso senso, "vivere su Giove", o su Saturno o su qualunque altro pianeta?



Ma certo che si può! Solo che non ti capirebbe nessuno! 

Non puoi *"ricavare" logicamente* un'espressione partendo da un'altra e pretendere che sia compresa e usata dai parlanti.

Volendo si potrebbe dire tutto, ma la convenzione è che di tutti i pianeti del nostro sistema solare, solo la Luna (che poi non tutti definiscono pianeta, ma asteroide) e Marte siano le mete preferite per gli svarioni.


----------



## Geviert

Direi che Giorgino continua a essere capito male. Per connotazione tutte le varianti sono possibili, poi ci sono anche quelle bellamente impossibili, Borges infatti (cancellato). Siamo d'accordo. Particolari "cristalizzazioni" (per usare un termine della socio-linguistica) saranno, poi, più usate dalle altre. Tutto qua. Proprio questa consuetudine del parlato più diffuso, chi impara l'italiano non la trova nel dizionario (la cui funzione è denotare, poi secondariamente connotare), allora si confonde senso e utilizzo.


----------

